# LiPo Balancer



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

What do you recommend. Im looking for something fast. I dont have much time between heats with all the classes I run. I mean an hour to top off a pack is not out of the question. I have a blinky, but man that thing is super slow. Was looking at a Check Point balancer.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Equinox or Checkpoint - Really as long as you are balance charging like you should be, the balancer doesn't have much to do with the time it takes to recharge the pack. The charger is still charging the pack, the balancer is just making sure each cell is at the same voltage during the charge.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Used the Blinky while charging a 5000ma LiPo this past weekend. It was balanced by the time the pack was charged. Faster than I originally thought. Sticking with the Blinky. Thaks!


----------



## Gene (Nov 3, 2001)

Doe's anyone have a web site for the Blinky , Equinox or Team Checkpoint ?

Thanks


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

Blinky:
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXMRZ9&P=SM

Checkpoint:
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXTSA5&P=SM

Equinox:
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXMGS7&P=ML


----------

